# (cheap) Packaging for Bath Salts



## SoapStephanie (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm just brainstorming about a not too expensive packaging solution for Bath Salts!

I do have a couple of jars/tubs for my other products, like scrubs and such but I'd like to keep it fairly cheap. I used to get these really cute small jars (see picture) but these guys are $2-3 (AUD) each where I can find them! 







As you can see I use the rock salts in this picture, but I also have the finer ground Epsom salts I currently use.

I thought about trying Cellophane bags but I think it's maybe too cheap looking..? I was thinking about getting like a cardboard paper and wrap it on the top, staple it and putting a label on the plastic itself, or maybe on the paper/cardboard itself. But if I'm packaging the Epsom Salt, I can imagine it'll stick to the whole bag..

Do you guys have any ideas? How do you package your Bath Salts?
Love to hear your comments!

Greets, 
Steph


----------



## Trix (Mar 14, 2015)

What about putting them in paper bags like the ones loose tea companies like teavana puts theirs in?
Just make sure it is coloured in a pretty way and labelling is ady from there


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 14, 2015)

I would like to be able to see the salts though.
But you mean the normal tea bags?

I was just going to post that. I forgot.


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 14, 2015)

I did some research in the packaging. Apparently the essentials oils in the Bath Salts breaks down the plastic, and makes the paper bags all soggy. 
Anybody had experience with this issue?


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

why do my posts keep disappearing?


i like the look of these
but the price is too high

https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=salt+tube


----------



## Trix (Mar 14, 2015)

Lol I meant like the stand up bags!

But hmmm if they may breakdown, though it never happened to me I can't see a way around glass?but then so many stores sell salts in those long tubes and nothing happens to them, so as long as it is from a cosmetics supplier I guess you shoul be okay


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

most commercial bath salts do not contain any EO

only fancy home made ones do

even if the commercial ones have a scent, it would be a cheap FO, not an EO

im not saying you are wrong, but might be....i dont know if EO will melt/discolor plastic

i think voyageur soap wouldnt sell plastic tubes FOR bath salts if the EO would ruin it.......voyageur is a pretty good company

and dont forget, there are tons of different kinds of plastics, some that are more safe for harsh things.  so maybe some plastics can hold up to EO and some cant.


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2015)

I package mine in sealable cellophane bags and then put them in small, Chinese-type take out boxes.


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

tho i have always wondered how you spread an EO out through bath salts??  you would think it would just soak into a few grains and not "spread" around


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2015)

I mix my essential oils with the colorant and then with dendritic salt before mixing into the whole batch.


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

ahh.....good idea


where is the best place to buy chunky salt?

i was looking at this yesterday
http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/salts-lye/himalayan-sea-salt-coarse

and voyageur for solar salts and dead see salts
https://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Dead_Sea_Salts_Coarse_p/62157.htm?1=1&CartID=3

both those are canadian, tho i do order from the US too because i live right by the border and ship to a friends house.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

I use these and they work very well.  They do hold up against the EO.

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/PlasticFlexTubes.html

the exact ones I use :

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin113.html


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

you are using the 40ml ones?
do you bundle them together or sell separately?


----------



## lsg (Mar 14, 2015)

I buy my salts from this company:  http://www.sfsalt.com/


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

jnl said:


> you are using the 40ml ones?
> do you bundle them together or sell separately?



Oh my! I'm glad you pointed that out!

These are the ones:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin113.html

They hold about 4 ounces of salts.  ( the square 140ml )

Going to edit now.


----------



## jnl (Mar 14, 2015)

i tried to find something like that on aliexpress for a better price but i couldnt find anything

it can be hard to find what you want on there because they dont always use the keywords we would expect


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

jnl said:


> i tried to find something like that on aliexpress for a better price but i couldnt find anything
> 
> it can be hard to find what you want on there because they dont always use the keywords we would expect



Even if you did find them, you'll find on an item like this the minimum shipment is 10,000.  Now I don't know about you but I sell a good deal of salts but that would still take me years to go through.


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

actually, aliexpress has many items where you only have to buy 10 or 100.  there are some that require crazy lots, but not all.  its changing to become more consumer friendly.  thats why they went public....they want to be the next "ebay"

i saw some that were similar, but were rounded on the bottom so they wouldnt stand on their own.  i didnt look super hard tho


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 15, 2015)

I have never seen quantities that low. Lowest I saw for any bath salt containers was 5000. Is there a special section to find lower quantities?


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

i have not found tubes exactly like this yet but most items seem to have low quantities.
not sure of the search terms needed for the flat bottom tubes

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...20150314222514&SearchText=clear+tube+with+cap


----------



## jnl (Mar 15, 2015)

you are thinking of alibaba, im talking about aliexpress

tho alibaba does sometimes have lower quantities


----------



## Trix (Mar 15, 2015)

jnl is right. Ali baba only sells business to business anyway, while Ali express was mad a few years ago so small businesses could sell to other vey small business, or individuals, at low quantities.

though check around if you use them, as different sellers sell the same product at different prices there, also check the reviews, as some end up sending whatever they p,ease and not what you ordered.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Mar 21, 2015)

This is what I package my bath salts in...I get them from wholesale supplies plus


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd quite like to have some uplifting and serenity, but I have enough sore muscles on my own, thanks


----------



## SoapStephanie (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks pretty! 

I'm actually thinking about (larger) tea bags atm, haha. :mrgreen:
I have no idea how it will look so we'll see how that goes. I've been thinking about packaging them nicely so now I just have to wait until they arrive in the mail. And since I live in Australia, that's gonna take a while haha!
The main reason I thought about using tea bags is because it looks so pretty when I use lavender flowers in my bath salts.. but I don't like the things floating around EVERYWHERE in the tub. So I need a filter. I don't know if the salts will dissolve enough so I'm going to give that a try.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 24, 2015)

What about checking the scientific supply places for something like large volume centrifuge tubes - something like this?


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 24, 2015)

Cleopatrschoice has a 10$ off coupon for new orders. Don't know about their shipping cost. I like the idea of using teabags for same reason. I purchased some awhile back but haven't tried yet.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 24, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Cleopatrschoice has a 10$ off coupon for new orders. Don't know about their shipping cost. I like the idea of using teabags for same reason. I purchased some awhile back but haven't tried yet.



Do they sell packaging?  When I looked it seems to be a store selling the same things we make. I didn't see any packaging, or raw materials. What heading are they under?


----------

